# Thun landen auf dem Segelboot



## bodensee_fischer (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich schleppe im Sommer vom Segelboot aus in der Gegend Korsika, Sardinien mit einer 30lbs Rute. Bisher habe ich eher kleine Thunfische und Bonitos unter 1m Länge gefangen, die man noch leicht mit dem Kescher landen konnte.
Nun stellt sich die Frage was ich mache wenn mal ein etwas größerer beißt. Da nur ungern ein Gaff verwende wollte ich fragen wie man sonst ambesten einen größeren Thun auf einem Segelboot landen kann. Habe da mal was von einen Tailcatcher gehört, wäre das dafür geeignet?

mfg
Martin


----------



## Hechtstreamer (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

Servus Martin,
würde mal vorschlagen den fisch gscheit auszudrillen (aber das mußt du mit 30 lbs gerät sowieso). Dann eine Seilschlinge um die Schwanzflosse (dabei kannst du den enterhaken zuhilfe nehmen um die Flosse ein wenig anzuheben) und über den Heckspiegel an board ziehen. Gaff is am Segler eh nicht so toll, weil dann alles voll is mit Blut und Nichtangler sich davor meist eckeln.

PS: Mit welchen Ködern und Montagen hast du deine kleinen Thuns und Bonitos gefangen, hast du einen Favoriten!?

Petri Niko


----------



## bodensee_fischer (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

servus, hatte auch an sowas ähnliches gedacht, war mir nur nicht sicher ob sowas praktisch wirklich durchführbar wäre.

Als Köder hatte ich wirklich ganz klar einen Favoriten und zwar waren das ca. 13cm lange Gummisandaale, die waren echt der Hammer. Habe sie damals mal als Geheimtipp von einem einheimischen Fischer bekommen. Leider habe ich jetzt keine mehr und weiß auch nicht mehr was das für eine Marke war, sehr ärgerlich!! Jetzt werde ich mich wohl wieder mit Wobblern versuchen müssen.

mfg
Martin


----------



## Wollebre (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

nimm eine Harpune wie sie u.a. in Norwegen für starke Heilbutte benutzt wird. Selbst wenn die Landung nicht reibungslos verläuft, geht der Fisch nicht verloren.
Gruß, Wolle


----------



## bodensee_fischer (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

naja solche praktiken möchte ich ja wenn möglich vermeiden, sonst könnte ich ja auch ein gaff benützen.

mfg
martin


----------



## serviola (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

Ausser Gaff gibt es da keine gute Lösung, vielleicht noch eine Maulklammer. Dürfte aber nur bei einem Segler mit offenem Heck funktionieren. 

Thune bluten aber oft schon vom Haken, besonders wenn sie zu klein sind und weit in den Schlund vordringen. Dort können sie die Chiemen verletzen. 
Es ist und bleibt dann eh eine unvermeidbare Sauerei. Also Teakdeck vorher mit Wasser nass machen und sofort reichlich nachspülen.

LG


----------



## Hechtstreamer (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

Hey Martin,
ich würd ein gaff zur landung verwenden. um das Blutbad an board zu verhindern würde ich einen großen Sack (Ikea oder größer) bereithalten und den gegafften fisch directamente dort reinheben. somit sollte sich die schweinerei in grenzen halten.

TL Niko


----------



## Ansgar (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

Moinsen,

also ich weiss garnicht wo Leute immer das Problem des Gaffs sehen??

Kommt nur von den Spacken die das Gaff immer mitten in die Fische reinballern... So nach dem Motto Augen zu und rein in den Fisch... 

Wenn Du den Fisch ausgedrillt hast und bei normalem Seegang kannst Du den Fisch doch ganz gezielt durch den Unterkiefer gaffen - kein Blut, kein nix... Und zuruecksetzen kann man die auch problemlos...

Ob Du an nem normalen Tailer nen grossen Tuna anheben kannst? Da ist die Seilschlinge wohl echt ein besserer Vorschlag. Aber ob das immer so klappt? Waere mir ein Gaff deutlich lieber...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dart (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> also ich weiss garnicht wo Leute immer das Problem des Gaffs sehen??
> 
> ...


Das liegt vermutlich zum einen an dem martialischen Anblick eines Gaffs, wer mag schon den Anblick von Fleischerhaken.
Dann kommen noch, die von dir beschriebenen Spacken, die das Gaff eigentlich nur als Reisswerkzeug mißbrauchen.
Leider ist es aber auch so, das weder Hersteller und  Händler eine sinnige Handhabung empfehlen. Ganz allgemein..findet man kaum gute Infos zur Handhabung....die durchaus sehr fischschonend sein kann und sein sollte .
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Ansgar (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*



Dart schrieb:


> Leider ist es aber auch so, das weder Hersteller und  Händler eine sinnige Handhabung empfehlen. Ganz allgemein..findet man kaum gute Infos zur Handhabung....die durchaus sehr fischschonend sein kann und sein sollte .
> Gruss Reiner



Das ist ein guter Punkt. Ich habe auch nur einen Film, der dem Gaffen  ein bisschen mehr Aufmerksamkeit widmet.
Vielleicht braucht es da wirklich ein bisschen Aufklaerung an der Stelle.
Denn glaube keine andere Loesung ist fuer solche Fische so gut geeignet wie ein Gaff.

Aber das man als Tierfreund kein Gaff kaufen will wenn man all die Fotos von durch die Eingeweide gegafften Fische sieht das kann ich schon echt gut nachvollziehen...
Von daher finde ich der Threadersteller hat sich hier wirklich gute Gedanken gemacht - nur die Realitaet muss nicht so barbarisch und blutig sein wie das immer portraetiert wird. Manche Leute finden das auch geil, wenn das ganze Boot voll Blut ist und so - die denken dann ist es erst was fuer richtig harte Maenner.... So was ist primitiv at the best of times...

Cheers
A


----------



## bodensee_fischer (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

Genau das ist der Grund warum ich kein Gaff nehmen möchte. Es geht mir etwas gegen den Strich einen solchen Haken in den Fischkörper zu schlagen und ihn daran über den Heckspiegel zu ziehen. Es würde mich aber interessieren wie man mit dem Gaff sachgemäß umgeht so wie ihr es beschreibt.

mfg
martin


----------



## saily (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

Lieber Bodensee_fischer,

bitte erklär mir mal was du uns mit deinem letzten Posting sagen willst!?

Ich versteh das wirklich nicht und mein es auch nicht böse. Aber was genau möchtest du denn jetzt gerne machen?

Du möchtest einen Tunfisch LANDEN - auf dem Segelboot. Um ihn landen zu können mußt du  ihn FANGEN. Dazu mußt du ihm
den Haken ins Maul (also in den Körper) treiben. Was hindert dich also daran ihm auch noch den etwas grösseren Gaffhaken in den Körper zu treiben? Oder wo ist da der Unterschied?

Wenn du die Tune nur "schonend" zurücksetzen willst weil du sie liebst, dann kannst du sie natürlich an den  Kiemendeckeln vorbei gaffen ohne ihnen weh zu tun,  wie Ansgar empfiehlt,  oder du klemmst gleich den Widerhaken ab -  und fischt nur mit den Ködern sozusagen als "Teaser" und beobachtest die Tune einfach in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung - dann hast du die maximale Beobachtung!:k

Beste Grüsse

Franz#h


----------



## bodensee_fischer (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

Weil es meiner Meinung nach einen Unterschied ausmacht ob ein Fisch einen Angelhaken im maul hat oder einen Fleischerhaken in den Körper gerammt bekommt. Wäre das nicht so wären die ganzen c&r diskussionen hinfällig. Ich möchte den Fisch auch nicht wieder zurück setzen, aber bemühe mich trotzdem um eine schonende Methode ihn ins boot zu bekommen (um nicht LANDEN zu schreiben).
Das mit dem am Kiemendeckel vorbei gaffen klingt interessant und ich würde gerne mehr darüber erfahren, da ich mich mit gaffen nicht auskenne, sondern nur sehe wie es in der Praxis oft genacht wird und das sagt mir eben nicht sehr zu.
hoffe ich konnte die Problemstellung besser erläutern.
mfg
Martin


----------



## Dart (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

Hallo Martin
Ich finde deine Einstellung gut#6, auch wenn man einen Fisch verwerten möchte muss man ihn nicht vorher unnötig verletzen. Wie bereits gesagt kannst du ein Gaff hinter dem Kiemenbogen einfädeln, so das die Spitze Richtung geöffnetes Maul zeigt, ein ähnliches Prinzip hat man ja auch bei der Handlandung eines Hechts per Kiemendeckelgriff.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist das Durchstechen der dünnen Haut im Unterkiefer, die ist wenig bis gar nicht durchblutet. Es entsteht ein kleines Loch das aber auch wieder verheilen würde, wenn ein Fisch doch mal zurückgesetzt werden soll.





Quelle:http://www.landbigfish.com/images/store/xt-Gaff.jpg 
Wobei man das Gaff, anders als bei dem Beispielfoto, besser von außen ansetzt.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## serviola (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

Viel graue Theorie,
wenig Praxis. Ich glaube hier rauszulesen, dass die Meisten noch nie von einem Segelboot aus auf BF gefischt haben, denn hier passt einiges nicht zusammen. 

Es kommt auf die Umstände an, unter Segel? Unter Motor? Mit See? Usw..
Wer das mal gemacht hat, der hat eine sehr konkrete Vorstellung, wie sich ein happy Finish abspielt. Wobei es noch sehr unterschiedlich von Boot zu Boot sein kann.

Auch stelle ich mir bei einem völlig ausgedrilltem Tier die Frage nach der Waidgerechtigkeit? Das kann nähmlich Stunden dauern, bis der Fsich so schlapp ist, dass er nicht mehr mit dem Schwanz wackelt und ihr ihn endlich gezielt mit dem Haken am Maul kriegt. Auch meine Lieblingsmethode, aber es gibt eben Chirurgen und Metzger unter uns. Allerdings kannst du den Fisch im K.O Zustand auch gleich von Hand reinnehmen.

Überlang sauergedrilltes Muskelfleisch? Nicht mein Geschmack, in der Kombüse soll er ja wenigstens landen. 

LG
Jürgen


----------



## PsychoBo (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*



serviola schrieb:


> Überlang sauergedrilltes Muskelfleisch? Nicht mein Geschmack, in der Kombüse soll er ja wenigstens landen.



Macht das wirklich einen so großen Unterschied im Geschmack bei Fischen? Durch was wird  ein eventueller Unterschied im Geschmack verursacht, ebenfalls durch Milchsäure in den Muskeln wie bei Säugetieren? 

Zum Thema. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man auch waidgerechter Gaffen kann, als man es manch mal sieht. Im Affekt, wenn man wirklich mal einen großen Fisch an der Leine hat(und ihn verwerten will), kann man froh sein wenn eine der einfachsten Landungsmöglichkeiten hat. ...und das ist in meinen Augen beim Hochseefischen ein Gaff. 

Grüße
Bo


----------



## serviola (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

Hallo Bo,
es ist ein Lichtjahre Unterschied. Milchsäure ist das Problem. Selbst in Ringwanden gefangener Fisch hat roh nicht den Geschmack wie eine gehakter und ausgebluteter Fisch.
Was glaubst du, weshalb die Japaner einen solchen Aufstand bei der Untersuchung der BF machen? 

LG
Jürgen


----------



## bodensee_fischer (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

was haltet ihr von diesem gerät?
habe ich im Internet unter Tailcatcher gefunden und soll wie der name schon sagt um die schwanzflosse gelegt und angezogen werden. ist sowas eurer Meinung nach praktisch brauchbar?


----------



## serviola (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Thun landen auf dem Segelboot*

Wenn der Fisch Tot gedrillt und die See ruhig ist, dann kannst du damit den Fisch rausziehen. 
Probier es doch aus und berichte wie es dir ergangen ist. Ich mag es mir nicht vorstellen müssen, wenn der Fisch ein größer und noch lebhaft ist. Dazu ein bisschen Seegang, so um die 4 Bft. da könnte man dann schon wieder ein peinliche Pannen usw.... Video drehen. Ja, das hat dann eher mit Krisenmanagment zu tun.

Glaub es den Leuten, nimm ein langes Gaff, mach das Tier nicht bewusstlos beim Drill und lerne mit dem Gaf umzugehen.

30 -50 % der Fische kommen eh blutend am Boot an.

LG
Jürgen


----------

